# UNIX



## ECE0105 (Aug 10, 2005)

Can someone please tell me where I can get the UNIX OS.
 I want the base and not the GUI.


----------



## gauravnawani (Aug 10, 2005)

Umm.. Its proprietary, are you sure you want this. 
On last count I remember its SCO who use to sell the liscence for it.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 11, 2005)

Try FreeBSD , its almost same as UNIX,
Also u can contact ur college's admin for a copy of UNIX if they have one...


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 11, 2005)

You cannot get hold of UNIX just like that. Its license is deadly costly that your college management will shake out. However if you are looking for UNIX clones then your college can order SunOS/Solaris or the ones offered by IBM/HP or others.


----------



## vignesh (Aug 11, 2005)

Just install Linux without  X-windows


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 11, 2005)

^ Eh what does X Windows have to do with this? Most unix implementations I know support X Windows for sure. Anyway linux (especially something like slackware) is a nice replacement for unix, but if you want something more unixy, get hold of FreeBSD.


----------



## banned2wise (Aug 11, 2005)

Free BSD typically unix like thingy. I grabbed a copy of it and am still trying to read the handbook for installation docs. Damn, tough to install unlike other linux distros. Even worse than slackware, i wud say, coz slackware was there with me for a while. But man freebsd is something that i wanted to encounter for a long long time ...... its really complicated.

I should goto LQ , for most help


----------



## sba (Aug 13, 2005)

Just don't read too much of that installation doc mate. It makes the installation look like a killer thing. It is not as tough as the installation manual makes it look like. I also made my own 20 pages installation manual and printed it out so that I could use it at the time of installation but it was not that tough at all. Just pop in the CD and start installaing...at the max you will mess up a partition...thats all


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 13, 2005)

U r right bout that mr.SBA...
manuals r a worst way of learnin OSes...

Jus Install Free BSD...


----------



## vignesh (Aug 15, 2005)

I installed Ubuntu4.10 in custom mode.(i.e) no gui.How do I add the build-essential package so I can compile c programs.Also hoe do I add emacs package.


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 15, 2005)

apt-get install gcc emacs

I think that should suffice, though I am not a debian/ubuntu user.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2005)

Well , i have this doubt for a long time, and tis foolish i spose, but HOW do u compile .c & .cpp in Linux 
(FC4) ? i mean in turbo theres a opt to compile but in KDE C++ theres no opt...


----------



## vignesh (Aug 15, 2005)

Use any editor say vi or emacs.Save its as .cpp or .c

To compile use
g++ or gcc fn.cpp
or 
g++ or gcc fn.c

to run

./a.out

To prevent warnings use 
g++or gcc -Wno -deprecated fn.cpp


----------



## vignesh (Aug 15, 2005)

@ujjwal
I don`t have an internet connection configured so from the cd repository.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2005)

Thnx vignesh, but wht bout C ?
I have a lot of progs in them too...


----------



## vignesh (Aug 15, 2005)

Same man.Just save it as c.By the way even C programs you can save it as cpp.No harm done.
g++ fn.c
./a.out
or 
gcc fn.c 
./a.out


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2005)

K Thnx a lot...


----------



## vignesh (Aug 15, 2005)

I installed Ubuntu4.10 in custom mode.(i.e) no gui.How do I add the build-essential package so I can compile c programs.Also how
 do I add emacs package.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 20, 2005)

Wait ! does lnx build no exe file after compilin ?
Also wats the 'fn' ?(file name ?)
P.s. wats ./a ?


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 20, 2005)

The a.out file you see is the executable file. You can specify the name of that file using the -o switch.

gcc -o fn fn.c
./fn

./a.out basically is telling the shell to execute the file a.out.


----------



## vignesh (Aug 21, 2005)

Its an execution file.You can also copy using -c along with gcc.

I installed Xandros linux2.0. I installed jse1.4.1.How do I compile java programs.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 21, 2005)

Go to the Bin folder of the java directory and in the shell prompt, type,
javac fn.java (to compile)
Now, type
java fn.java (to run....)

Thnx Ujjwal and Vignesh...


----------



## vignesh (Aug 21, 2005)

Thats how we do it in windows.I tried that in linux its does not work.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 21, 2005)

K in the terminal/konsole typee it as it is (javac and all that...)


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 21, 2005)

it works yaar try try try again


----------



## vignesh (Aug 22, 2005)

ok I will try and tell you.I removed xandros it doesn`t work well.So I have installed PCQ2005 .inux and installed java.so I will try and tell you.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 25, 2005)

So...
has it worked ?


----------



## vignesh (Aug 25, 2005)

I have a penta boot.Today a problem crops up.I am not able to boot into pcqlinux 2005.


----------



## akshar (Aug 25, 2005)

Does system programming under the UNIX and LINUX mean same?


----------



## vignesh (Aug 26, 2005)

ya almost the same since we use the same commands.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

basically no UNIX os exists today, only its variants exist...
*plug.org.in/pipermail/plug-mail/2004-July/012597.html


----------



## akshar (Aug 26, 2005)

*Relevance of UNIX as such.*

What are the advantages of UNIX over an orinary linux OS when it comes to desktop or server computers. Ya! supercomputers may make a difference but for 99% of the users linux and UNIX should mean same.

FreeBSD is not a great thing to use. IT's difficult to install and it does not provide you all the powerful features of a true UNIX as well.
I am talking about the FreeBSD that came on DIGIT DVD.


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 26, 2005)

Many other "purer" unix operating systems still exist today, and are very much in use. The three BSD's and Solaris are some examples. As for UNIX with the capitol letters, that refers to the SCO owned operating system. I don't have much idea about it.

Linux is generally much better for home/workstation use, however, the others have their strengths for many other purposes. FreeBSD and OpenBSD are very secure OS's, with emphasis on maintaining the entire OS, including the kernel, shell, libraries and utilities, together as one unit. Linux on the other hand is just a kernel, the core of the operating system, and it leaves the choice of utilities to the user. The GNU software is what is used by near about every distribution, that is why they are refered to as GNU/Linux distributions.


----------



## vignesh (Aug 26, 2005)

What are the main differences b/w linux and UNIX.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 26, 2005)

I will rather provide you a URL 

A forum for unix .. they have mostly all angle discussed there.. *www.unix.com/showthread.php?t=13306


----------



## vignesh (Aug 27, 2005)

thanks mate.doubt clarified


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 27, 2005)

good link m8,
cleared my doubts on existance too...


----------

